# Should I have my bucks horn cut off? (See photos)



## BellLisaMo (Feb 23, 2011)

A person in this forum has brought it to my attention that my buck could possibly have problems with the way his horns grew in. He WAS disbudded... obviously it went wrong, as now he has curly horns... he looks like a ram...
heres a couple photos, *He is 6 years old.... *do you think it would be necessary?????


*He has to look at me from the side... and his ears cannot move forward to listen.*

Please excuse Cameo for being rude and sticking out her tongue... haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like it could be a problem but I'm not experienced with goats with horns. I don't like them that close to the face and if it is affecting the ears, then I wonder if he could end up with ear problems. Hopefully someone with more experience will jump on and let you know.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 23, 2011)

Are they putting pressure on his head at all?  If they're not growing into his skull (causing pressure sores or open wounds) then I would leave them be. At 6, I think the surgery would be worse for him than the horns.  I guess you could try to band them, but I think at this age I would just leave them be.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 23, 2011)

I purchased these as a pair about 3-4 weeks ago, i didn't even think about his horns affecting anything. I guess I should have thought about it... but it's been a wild past 2 weeks... got a new heifer, 2 goats and now 3 llamas... so i didn't exactly have time to think! 

I hope someone can advise me somehow! I'm scared to get his horns done, but I feel he'd be happier... his ears won't be crunched and he could see me straight on....


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 23, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Are they putting pressure on his head at all?  If they're not growing into his skull (causing pressure sores or open wounds) then I would leave them be. At 6, I think the surgery would be worse for him than the horns.  I guess you could try to band them, but I think at this age I would just leave them be.  Just my opinion though.


They dont seem to be putting pressure onto his head... but they seem to be crushing his ears... i will look even closer tomorrow. Thank GOD he's a myotonic goat, so if he thinks I'm playing with him by pushing on his ears or near his head... and trys to headbutt... then i can say BOO and he will stiffen up... lol...


----------



## helmstead (Feb 23, 2011)

If he were mine...I'd remove them.  Altho he's lived like that for 6 years, I don't like where they are in relation to the eyes or ears.

But...NOT SURGICALLY!  Surgical dehorning on an adult animal is a horrible recovery.  It leaves large holes in the sinuses, and often they become infected - that is IF the animal is able to come out of the anesthesia.

I personally would cut them with a bone saw with the buck under light sedation/pain meds.  I've had to do this with one of my own bucks, Rider, and it wasn't too horrible.  You will need three people, an electric dehorner (to cauterize the cuts) and a strong stomach.  The bone saw does get hot, so bleeding isn't as bad as it would be with bovine horn cutters.  It really helps to have the animal in a stanchion/squeeze chute, too.

There's no way to band them...or I should say it would be REALLY hard to get the bands all the way on.

Cameo...LOL!!  What a great face!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 24, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> But...NOT SURGICALLY!  Surgical dehorning on an adult animal is a horrible recovery.  It leaves large holes in the sinuses, and often they become infected - that is IF the animal is able to come out of the anesthesia.


Yeah, I'd leave them on if the only option was to surgically do it. I've had it done one animal and it was horrible. NEVER again will I do that.  And I've seen horns cut off of heifers that weren't done nearly soon enough, and that was a bloody mess.  That's why I say either disbud them or let the horns grow.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 24, 2011)

IMO I would leave them on.  If you do decide to have them removed I would have it done by an expirenced vet only who works with goats etc. Since you are new to goats..I think it is alot to endure for a new goat owner to attempt.  Its a bloody mess and if you get squimish halfway through..you will run into big issues.  I would'nt band either..just leave him if hes not being hurt by them! 

If they are not cutting into his skin at all...and he has no apparent issues besides a bit of upper site blocked. Keep em on.  I would assume at 6 yrs old he has gotten used of them and works with it. 

Removing them is rough...very rough..and if you dont get them completely off they will grow back and you will be constantly trimming scurs etc...

I have to say...he is awful handsome!!  And that first pic with Cameo sticking out her tounge is awesome!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 24, 2011)

he looks healthy and happy i'd just leave him be.....


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your comments and suggestions, i thought i'd get an opinion since someone in the forum pointed it out. I figured that Rams live with horns that grow this way... so I suppose Sedona can too.... 
LOL


Cameo is my little ham! ALWAYS making faces at the camera. She LOVES her head scratched too....


----------



## mistee (Feb 27, 2011)

last winter my buck was butting his son and his horn fractured down into the skull so I had to take him to vet to have them removed.. It was sooooo HORRIBLE!!!!!  i was worried he wasnt going to recover that is how bad he took it.. He got down to nothing but skin and bones.. he is better now and has weight back but he isnt the same buck as before..

I dont know it is a tough call... if you are in any doubt I would call a vet and get their opinion.. of course vet around here dont like to bothered w/ goats,,lol....

All I know is that I would never put another buck through that unless i had no other choice and if you decide to do it wait till winter when there are no flies..


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 27, 2011)

Personally, I think that he has adapted to them over the past 6 yrs. I also think that they add to his handsomeness... I wish my goats had curly horns! maybe not quite so tight of a spiral, but it does make *him* QUITE handsome! If you didn't live so far away I would schedule my next breeding with you!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 28, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Personally, I think that he has adapted to them over the past 6 yrs. I also think that they add to his handsomeness... I wish my goats had curly horns! maybe not quite so tight of a spiral, but it does make *him* QUITE handsome! If you didn't live so far away I would schedule my next breeding with you!


Well if they can AI cows... can't we AI goats? HAHA!!!! Maybe I'll send ya something hahahahaaaaa. Wow, yeah I don't think I could do that. I'd have to build a fake goat for him to mate with in order to collect.

) But thank you very much for saying he is handsome!! He was intimidating at first, cause he did that lip flapping thing... haha. But now all i have to do is spook him and he can't move.... he's a myotonic. :O)

*His horns will stay on!*


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 28, 2011)

BellLisaMo said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you can AI goats... I just prefer the natural way for my girls.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 28, 2011)

LOL! Thought I could get a few laughs from that... hahahaa..

Sedona came from Kactus Canyon if you are interested, in Chico Texas


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 28, 2011)

BellLisaMo said:
			
		

> LOL! Thought I could get a few laughs from that... hahahaa..
> 
> Sedona came from Kactus Canyon if you are interested, in Chico Texas


I will have to let my sister, who is in KS, know... maybe she can pick one up for me


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 28, 2011)

<--- Enabler....

HAHHAAA


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 28, 2011)

BellLisaMo said:
			
		

> <--- Enabler....
> 
> HAHHAAA


hee hee hee!!!


----------

